# Houston... the Eagle (P320) has landed!



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

I got my P320 back from Sig yesterday and it is upgraded

First impressions... well packed and sealed, original case is tie wrapped closed, very clean.

Trigger... very very much like the original. Easy take up, very slight stack up, then a crisp break. The Reset is short and crisp, very tactile. The double click is gone. I like it a whole lot.

To those worried about a slide swap, it looks like my original and the paperwork verifies it.

The trigger is noticeably thinner, but solid, no flex that I can feel. Dry fire, the trigger feels slightly better than the old one. After 100 rounds through it, I'm calling it the same. No issues, no complaints, no regrets.

links to pics (large): 
https://i.imgur.com/LAP9f3k.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xOi3MfO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/E2QHEen.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5ureF7E.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qv8xJyy.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/dEQaKhq.jpg

Here is a brief video of the upgrade... it's my first video, so be kind.


----------

